# Ball Jelly jars - vintage



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found about a dozen old Ball jelly jars. These are the kind that I think used to have a clip/snap on lid, there are no threads on the top edge. Can I still use these for making jellies? Would I use a wax seal or can you still find the lids for these jars?

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I use mine as wineglasses !


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Paraffin is no longer a recommended way.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe you could do freezer jams in them?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> I use mine as wineglasses !


Love It!!!!

I got some of these- from freecycle I didn't wanna get rid of them - now I know what to do with them!


----------



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

I use some of my old jars for cottonballs, q-tips, bathroom things. I came across this blog post that made a soap dispenser from an old jar! http://www.acharmingnest.com/2011/06/ball-jars-i-love-you.html


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I've used the wire bail w/ rubber gaskets and they sealed up just fine for jam. Gotta use the gaskets tho! They're still available. Just make sure your wire bail is properly adjusted and has some decent pressure when clamped. 

I'm a fan of the old blue jars too. As long as the seal lip is intact, these jars far exceed clear jars for maintaining color and flavor....if you can find them. They're also a heavier grade of glass.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for the ideas and the info.

I have a bunch of those blue jars too. I keep dry goods in them.


----------

